# HACK laundry



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

................and as a bonus, the T&P here to ( 3/4 pvc into the 1 1/2 fitting reducer):thumbsup:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Why? Why? Why why why?


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

YIKES!!!!


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

That 2" PVC Street 45 to 1 1/2 PVC is a crowning achievement too :thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

What and where does that third copper line go that isn't connected to the hot and cold coming out of the slab?


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

I like how the boiler drains are hanging in mid air !!!

Was that a stinky little situation?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

That was awesome.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

home cheepo strikes again...:laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I bet some where even Nacho is laughing at this photo.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Damn thats just too damn ugly for me to try to take credit for the work...:laughing:

I usually do but damn...:blink:


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice looking hackwork there!! I have seen a similar homemade wm box like that before..


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Para1, how many times do I have to tell you, not while I am trying to eat:laughing:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

looks like someone already tried to set it on fire


----------



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

check out what I saw the other day, its semi related


----------



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

sorry photos wont upload for whatever reason :/


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Plantificus said:


> sorry photos wont upload for whatever reason :/


Umm... Because you tried to link us to a file on your hard drive. That just aint gonna work. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

